

Ten Things You Should Know About Haskell Syntax - malloc47
http://fpcomplete.com/ten-things-you-should-know-about-haskell-syntax/

======
ggchappell
Very nice article.

> 7\. Functions Have Precedence over Operators

Yup. The killer for me has always been things like

    
    
      f x:xs
    

Never does what I want. But at least there is only a simple rule to remember.

> 9\. There is no Order

Oooo, careful there. It may not matter what order I define f & g in, but the
following means something else if I reverse the order of the lines:

    
    
      f 0 = 1
      f x = x

------
rohshall
Fantastic article. Thanks for posting it.

